
The state of play on visa-free travel to the EU post-Brexit - seapunk
https://threader.app/thread/1091295720706068481
======
sys_64738
Is there any there any other nation on earth which has turned so inward by
having its population cut itself off from the larger bloc they are a member
of? Brexit people have neutered their opportunities from 1 in 500m down to 1
in 50m.

